# Booties for Puppies?



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm getting a cockapoo puppy at the end of the month, I'm wondering if I should be looking to get booties for the outdoors for her?

My thought is that it will still be cold & snow here, but there will also be a lot of salt etc.

My brother's cockapoo we didn't have to do this as we let her play in the fenced back yard at his house, however my backyard does not have a fence and isn't as large (there is a large dog next door so I don't want her to wander over just yet).

Should I get my puppy booties?
If yes, which brand etc for ease of use and comfort in the cold.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I can only tell you that I have tried, believe me I wanted them to work out so bad! I found the most adorable set of booties that looked exactly like Uggs! They zipped up the back and had a strap around the top with Velcro, also fleece lined. Cute cute. No chance, Sophie hated them and kicked them off or tried to chew them off. 

Next I found a set of little red Welleys, thinking her bear paw feet would stay dry. They were unlined and not as tight fitting around her legs. Nope, having nothing to do with these either. It would take so long to get all of them on her feet that before you had the third one on, the first one was off and in her mouth. 

If you can make it work, you're lucky. I wanted those Uggs so badly! I just rinse her feet off and try not to think of the cute boots she denied me. Lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He was taking off his boots, but then he noticed the no swimming sign...

Actually these muttluks are mostly working well for us now. You need to cinch them tighter than you'd think and watch carefully for them falling off but mostly he keeps them on now. With a puppy though I think it would be so infrequent that they are out long enough to get cold or salty feet it might not be worth it this year. If I were you I'd get a few pairs of person baby socks from the dollar store just so you can practice and treat her for putting and keeping them on and then get her adult size boots for next year. In a perfect world I'd string these with silly strings under the equafleece because they do not come cheap!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree with Fairlie. Maggie has some but is not really out long enough in the winter to use them. Do you have a sweater for your puppy yet. You'll also want a water proof coat for her for when it rains. They're so little when they come home and can get cold quite fast.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love Rufus in his boots!
Just had a peek at your FB page, she is incredibly cute!!
As a pup I don't think there will be a need, you wouldn't want your baby in the cold for that long. 
Maybe for next years snow it would be a bonus, if they can keep them on.
I know little Molly spotty knees has some too - the best part is watching them trying to walk with something feeling weird on their little paws!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Renee and Mo use paw wax to protect their dog's feet from salt etc during the winter months.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yuppers! Wow what a memory Marzi!! We actually use the exact same paw wax to protect or pups feet. Lady never took to booties and I found they just got soaked and really wouldnt keep my feet warm. but the wax seems to help lots! and take your cues from the dog. if its too cold on their feet they will tell you. The wax I like because it is a barrier from snow build up and salt. and a quick paw wash to get rid of any salt when we get inside.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay then, I'll hold off Booties until next year.

As for jackets, my mom makes them for my brother's cockapoo so I'll be getting hand me down jackets as well as my mom is making some for mine (per my colour choices) so jackets we will have her all snugged up for the Canadian winter, no worries there.

Currently she is working on a night reflective jacket for winter, for those spring nights were it is raining and puppy has to potty.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Everybody should be so lucky.  Will her jackets match any of yours? I always find it so cute when people and their dogs dress alike.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

As the owner of a poo with multiple sweaters and coats, I'd love to see some of your Mom's talented work.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I think Eva was wearing one of the jackets in this video...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D20DenuLu7s


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

We live downtown and have quite a lot of salt in the neighbourhood during the winter. We got Bear the booties that look like little rubber balloons and they come in packs, so you have several re-usable pairs... they are great because they stretch and we have used the same size for him since he was a puppy.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Tesseract said:


> I think Eva was wearing one of the jackets in this video...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D20DenuLu7s


She made that. That's fantastic. When I watched that video on another thread, I thought it was store bought.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

bearthecockapoo said:


> We live downtown and have quite a lot of salt in the neighbourhood during the winter. We got Bear the booties that look like little rubber balloons and they come in packs, so you have several re-usable pairs... they are great because they stretch and we have used the same size for him since he was a puppy.


Molly also wears these boots they are great they are called PAWZ and I get them at Global Pet but I know other places carry them. I have used paw wax on her but she still lifts her paws with that on. Molly doesn't mind the boots at all I have tried the Wellies dog boots but those she didn't like!


----------

